# Hip roof without ceiling joists



## Tinstaafl

blkrose said:


> Okay, I'm going to jump in here for some input, and hope someone is still interested in this thread.


This site is for professional contractors who make a living in the trades. I strongly suspect you aren't one. Are you?

You may get a better welcome (and some good answers) on our sister forum, www.diychatroom.com.


----------



## wallmaxx

So you joined this site 50 mins ago and this is your first post? Are you unsure of framing? What is your trade? Just curious.


----------



## VinylHanger

What does your engineer say?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## blkrose

wallmaxx said:


> So you joined this site 50 mins ago and this is your first post? Are you unsure of framing? What is your trade? Just curious.


Homeowner, having spent a number of years hands-on restoring old houses. The structure is question was built mid-1940's.


----------



## blkrose

VinylHanger said:


> What does your engineer say?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Have not consulted an engineer (yet)


----------



## blkrose

Tinstaafl said:


> This site is for professional contractors who make a living in the trades. I strongly suspect you aren't one. Are you?
> 
> You may get a better welcome (and some good answers) on our sister forum, www.diychatroom.com.


Oh, okay, I will visit the other site. I thought this site was to ask questions OF contractors. So sorry. Will l delete the post. Thanks.


----------



## Jonvano

TimelessQuality said:


> I framed a vaulted hip kitchen bump out addition.. like 16 wide x14 deep off a two story...
> 
> My engineer spec'd a 2x12 top plate (yes..on the flat) on the perimeter walls, steel strapped at the corners. No collar ties, and the ridge was semi-bearing, as it was fixed at house wall
> 
> I used it to frame a little tray soffit and they dropped some uplights in it


Steve, I am doing a similar addition, 11.5 FT wide X 10.75 FT deep vaulted kitchen bump out addition, off a two story. 

Can I ask was the 2x12 top plate to receive larger rafters (what were they sized at)? what was the purpose? And how were the rafters fastened? Also the hip roof addition is match an existing adjacent hip roof (garage) and is approx 2:12. 

Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Ted Beckwith S.E.

The 2x12 flat is completely unnecessary if the roof has a plywood or OSB Diaphragm. The Diaphragm action of the roof sheathing combined with a properly spliced double 2x top plate is more than sufficient to support the thrust of the rafters. I hip roof, once constructed and sheathed is a self supporting system.


----------



## Djea3

I have seen a European method where a structural purlin system runs near the centerline of the rafters continuously around the inside of the roof. Attachment is at each rafter and at each hip and together. Seems to me that this would have worked as well with a completely different visual simplicity.
Regardless, with the dimensions of this structure no purlins or collar ties are needed unless you are talking high (example 150mph) wind loads without walls. In FL a wet stamp is needed regardless. Sheds 10X10 have approved state stamped plans available, and pole barns used to not need stamps but that changed in most AHJ.


----------

